# Hersh Saw Table still has some use



## Dopalgangr (Jan 20, 2012)

I found this Hersh Saw Table off of Craig's list for $20 bucks. The original table portion wasn't the greatest so I found a Rockler router table top and Fence new in the box, also off CL for $75. I removed the old Hersh top marking and transposing all of the screw holes first and found that the Rockler top fit perfectly. I was even able to reuse the switch to power my router. Now I have a decent portable router table that folds away for easy storage.

***EDIT this should probably have been posted in the tools section and I can't find how to move it.***


----------

